# 225-300 Lehrer



## -SaVer- (22. Juli 2007)

Hi


Ich würde gerne wissen wo der Lehrer für Schmiedkunst von 225 bis 300 ist

Hoffe das weiss jemand 



Mfg SaVer


----------



## Isegrim (22. Juli 2007)

Da tut’s eine einfache blasc-Suche nach „Schmiedekunstfachmann“.


----------



## razaik (23. Juli 2007)

brauch man da net schon den Meister im Schlingendorntal?

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=2836


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (23. Juli 2007)

Schau´ mal hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Blacksmithing_trainer


----------

